# Emotion Kayaks Mojo Angler



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

Anybody have or tried one? any real user reviews? Thanks.


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

I paddled one before, didnt actually fish out of it. Fairly stable, tracks good, but if your use to speed, it will seem slow. Im sure itd be a great fishing platform, I just like the malibu kayaks, but im a big guy.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks bud. I think I found something better, but I will update when I'm sure. Thanks for the response.


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah man no problem. For paddle craft, id say my top 5 choices would be (not in order either) native ultimate, malibu stealth 14, wilderness ride 135, ocean kayak prowler, heritage redfish. all fairly stable, can be set up for fishing and with rudders, are great all around yaks.


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

Build your own


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

wow those are nice. I ended up getting a steal on a Hobie Quest 13'. I will get some pics up later in the Bragging Section. Thanks.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> Build your own



I like these...any more information on putting one together?

Steve


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

I got the plans at Duckworks, http://www.duckworksbbs.com/index.htm
Click on plans on the left.
Then go to Jim Michalaks plans.

I got the plans to the, " Larsboat " - double paddle canoe - 15.5' x 2.5'

He has plans for a 13ft also, " Toto " - double paddle canoe - 13' x 2.5'

I just picked up 30 sheets of ply to build 6 Larsboats and build a stand-up extra large paddel board for fishing that I designed. Something like the Flatstalker with a little more length and beam for some extra buoyancy.









More along these lines.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Yep after a bit of digging into the URL for the pictures I found it. And, I am considering looking into those plans. That looks like a slick little boat that would be a good intro into some building techniques without breaking the bank. 

I'd like to put my effort into something that I would be able to stand up in, the Toto, while the description says not to attempt this, there is a photo somewhere else on the site of someone doing just that, so I am wondering if it is like most kayaks, where it just takes some practice to be able to do so.

Did you see the "Flyfisher" up there? From Lutra boats? That is a heck of a boat, plans are much more expensive, but there are photos of two anglers standing in that thing, which is amazing for such a small boat. 

Steve


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

> Did you see the "Flyfisher" up there? From Lutra boats?


Yes I did, it's a little wider and a nice looking ride for sure.











I have my eye on the Lutra Laker too.
17 ft 6 in x 48 inches


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Those are both beautiful hulls. I like the Laker with it's ultra narrow profile. 

So what's the skinny on boat plans vs. just building your own? The Lutra line seems like a high price tag for plans, when I see quite a few folks on here putting their own hulls together from scratch.

I am much more intrigued with the Flyfisher, as putting a boat together that small and narrow, and to be able to have two adults stand in, I think is just a feat in itself. But still, the price tag on the plans is tough stuff..

Steve


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree on the high price tag on those plans, I got the plans for the  Larsboat because they were only 20 bucks or so. 
Designing and building a small boat from scratch is not hard and lots of fun.

Brian


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Jim Michalak once worked here. (Cocoa) I think he came to Mcdonnell just before the merger with Douglas + - 1965. I have built two of his designs and hope to order the plans for Tween after the holidays.
He was with engineering (I think). His boats are designed with a practical theme which I love.

Frank_S


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

> His boats are designed with a practical theme which I love.



I agree 
He keeps things very simple.



I also like the RB42,ROWBOAT, 18' X 45", 90 POUNDS EMPTY










This is cool too.
ORACLE, LIGHT ROWBOAT, 15.5' X 45", 80 POUNDS EMPTY


----------

